# Frogs & Toads > Frogs >  Help: Injured Bullfrog Care

## Pleasantly

First off, I want to apologize if you get this kind of post frequently on the forum, however, I could really use some help regarding an injured bullfrog my boys found. This particular little frog has been sitting on a hill near my house for 2 days, according to my boys. They just thought he was sitting there, but today they discovered his leg was wrapped up in a net used to protect new grass seed. The land used to have a large pond, but was drained last year for new construction  :Frown:  At the base of the hill, some water still accumulates. There are quite a few frogs over there, but it's still pretty cold here. 

Anyway, they cut him free and brought him home to me, and I then gently unwrapped the string around his leg and cut it free. His leg was pinched down quite a bit near the knee and there is a cut. When the boys brought him home, he appeared almost dead. He was limp and wouldn't try to jump at all. I didn't think he was going to survive at all, and it was 41 degrees outside when this happened.  So I thought I'd bring him in and make him a comfortable place to pass away, but he has perked up! This is what I have done so far:

*Placed 2 rocks and a small plant into a medium plastic tote with dechlorinated water in the bottom, laid him limp on the rocks. 
*Gently ran some water over him to get his skin moist.
*Applied very very diluted (in olive oil) essential oils to his wound but then read this is not good for frogs, so I washed him off with dechlorinated water and changed out his tank water.
*After 15 mins in the tank, he sat up.
*Provided live crickets (only 2 are in there). 
*Placed him in the sun for half an hour until he moved to the shaded area, then I put the tank back on the kitchen counter. 

Here is how he is acting:

*Isn't eating.
*Won't jump or go into the water, but moves slowly from the rocks to the plant.
*He is currently sitting up in the tank sleeping. He's been in there for about 6 hours and this is the first time he's slept. 
*He lets the crickets walk on him, including his face and mouth, but won't eat.

Is there anything else I should be doing, or anything else I shouldn't be doing? Should I attempt to force feed him? Is neosporin safe for frogs?

Thank you so much in advance. I hope the little guy makes it.

----------


## Amy

You can use neosporin WITHOUT pain reliever on the wound.  Beyond that, I do not know much about bullfrog care to help.  It sounds like he's probably really stressed out right now though and force feeding probably wouldn't help that.  Could you get a picture?

----------


## Pleasantly

> You can use neosporin WITHOUT pain reliever on the wound.  Beyond that, I do not know much about bullfrog care to help.  It sounds like he's probably really stressed out right now though and force feeding probably wouldn't help that.  Could you get a picture?


Thank you. I was thinking the same about stress and force feeding. 

The first pic is when he first sat up from a lying limp. The second pic was taken several hours later and shows his injury (somewhat), near the knee. Eta: FYI, I have not been putting the lid to the bin he's in, on all the way to allow air.

----------


## Pleasantly

So it looks like this guy is not a bullfrog. I think he is a Northern Green Frog? He appears to have ridges. 

Anyway, he is still not eating. I'm going to try small earthworms. I've let him be in the tank except for gently washing him over with water every couple hours to keep his skin moist. Today I did a pedialyte soak, from which he perked up a bit, but currently he's laying with his face resting on a tuft of moss at the base of the plant in his nursing tank. While I was transferring him from the pedialyte soak to his tank, I applied bacitracin to his leg with a Q tip. 

He seems to be getting darker in color? Darker green. I don't think he looks so hot today. I was really hoping I could help him out. Poor guy  :Frown:

----------


## BrittsBugs

Awe, I wish I knew more about first aid and care tips, especially for wild frogs. But I don't, it sounds like your doing all you can for the little guy. If he doesn't make it. (: You at least know you gave it your best shot, and your boys are angels, it's absolutely sweet they cared enough about one little ole frog to bring him in so you could free his leg and do your best to nurse him to good health. 


-BrittsBugs
5 AUS White's
1 Hon Milk
1 SM Corn
1 BP
5 HC
1 CG
4 RB Newts
6 Betas
5 MHR

----------


## Pleasantly

> Awe, I wish I knew more about first aid and care tips, especially for wild frogs. But I don't, it sounds like your doing all you can for the little guy. If he doesn't make it. (: You at least know you gave it your best shot, and your boys are angels, it's absolutely sweet they cared enough about one little ole frog to bring him in so you could free his leg and do your best to nurse him to good health. 
> 
> 
> -BrittsBugs
> 5 AUS White's
> 1 Hon Milk
> 1 SM Corn
> 1 BP
> 5 HC
> ...


I'm so glad my boys care about animals and show compassion. When I was a kid, a little boy was a death sentence for a wild frog.

----------


## Pleasantly

The frog is still with us. The boys named him "Survivor"  :Smile:  His leg appears to be getting better, but I just noticed today that his toe on the same leg is either cut with a small bone poking through, or maybe a tendon? I'm not sure, but it is white. I try to apply neosporin to it and he gets really jumpy. I don't want to cause him too much stress. He's still not eating and he's not going into the water, but he appears to be improving. He has more energy overall, and more life in his eyes. I'm still washing over his back with water and plain pedialyte. So for now I'm just going to continue what I'm doing and hopefully he will fully heal up and we can release him.

----------


## Emily

Have you tried tong feeding (if you have some) just rub the prey on it's mouth and hopefully it will bite.

----------


## BrittsBugs

> The frog is still with us. The boys named him "Survivor"  His leg appears to be getting better, but I just noticed today that his toe on the same leg is either cut with a small bone poking through, or maybe a tendon? I'm not sure, but it is white. I try to apply neosporin to it and he gets really jumpy. I don't want to cause him too much stress. He's still not eating and he's not going into the water, but he appears to be improving. He has more energy overall, and more life in his eyes. I'm still washing over his back with water and plain pedialyte. So for now I'm just going to continue what I'm doing and hopefully he will fully heal up and we can release him.


 That's good to hear. Poor guy, he must've have been tangled in there pretty badly.  :Frown: 


-BrittsBugs
Reptile & Amphibian Enthusiast
Insect Breeder
Former Rat Breeder
Pets: 6 AUS WTF's, 1 Hon Milk, 1 SM Corn, 1 BP, 5 H.Crabs, 1 C.Gecko, 4 RB Newts, 6 Betas, 5 MH Roaches, 1 L.Gecko, 1 W.Hognose, & so much more

----------


## Pleasantly

> Have you tried tong feeding (if you have some) just rub the prey on it's mouth and hopefully it will bite.


I haven't,  but I will give that a try in the morning. Thank you.

----------


## Pleasantly

> That's good to hear. Poor guy, he must've have been tangled in there pretty badly. 
> 
> 
> -BrittsBugs
> Reptile & Amphibian Enthusiast
> Insect Breeder
> Former Rat Breeder
> Pets: 6 AUS WTF's, 1 Hon Milk, 1 SM Corn, 1 BP, 5 H.Crabs, 1 C.Gecko, 4 RB Newts, 6 Betas, 5 MH Roaches, 1 L.Gecko, 1 W.Hognose, & so much more


Yes, he must've been. It's a shame they put stuff like that netting down. 

I was just looking at the pics I posted here, and you can see a little bit of the toe wound in the second picture. It's a little white spot on the toe and the tip of the toe beyond the white spot is bent.

----------


## Pleasantly

We tried the tong feeding, but he still wouldn't eat. Even though he hasn't eaten, he is looking better and better. He moves around a little more than he was, but that just means adjusting his position on the land at the base of the plant. He still won't go into the water, so I'm still hydrating him by pouring a little water or pedialyte  over his back. 

Another thing I take as an improvement is the speed of his throat movement. Previously, his neck was moving very seldom, sometimes so seldom, I wondered if he might have passed. Now it looks to be the speed I would consider normal from what I've observed in frogs or toads in the yard. I hope that's a good sign.

Aside from the lack of eating, my only other concern is that he has an odor and I don't know if it's a normal smell or a sign of infection. He smells like worms after a heavy storm, if that makes sense. The smell seems to be getting stronger and stronger. Yesterday I changed out the water in his tank thinking it was the water. That seemed to help, but today it smells just the same.  Is this a normal wild amphibian thing?

----------


## Emily

As long as it does not smell rancid I'm sure it is fine  :Smile:  an earthy smell is normal.

----------


## Lija

Looking good so far, poor guy.

you need to change your set up a bit, it's not helping to heal properly, but it's definately seems it's getting better. 

hospital set up - wet papertowels changed daily, some easy to clean decor ( plastic or silk plant), cover all sides of the enclosure to minimize stress levels. You might want to cover the top though, or you might not find the guy soon  :Smile: 
You can get melafix ( fish section of the pet stores), dilute it according the instructions on a bottle and use it for spraying and papertowels. It's a very diluted tea tree oil that is safe to use for frogs. Use it in an addition to neosporin, that you need to apply 2-3xday. 
The most important part here is that a leg is not broken and he can move around, you are doing pretty good job so far!

----------


## Pleasantly

I am happy to report the frog now goes in and out of the water as he pleases, and HE IS EATING!! He just ate the last cricket in his makeshift tank. My Husband is going to pick up more crickets on his way home from work. The frog had 3 in there yesterday, and I just put the third one in front of him, walked away for a minute, and the cricket was gone, making that the last one. 

So now that he's eating, how many crickets should I put in the tank with him at a time and how many per day? 

Since he's now going in and out of the water, should I still do the wet paper towels instead? I've been covering 3 sides of his tank with a towel for majority of the day. The time of day I don't cover the sides is so some sun can get to him. 

@Lija, it happened to be very diluted tea tree oil I had originally put on his wounds and then washed off after reading it could be damaging to his skin. I'm glad to hear it's safe for frogs when diluted. Also, I do keep a cover over his tank, but I leave a corner exposed for airflow. Now that he's getting better, I should probably poke holes in the lid and snap it on. Thanks for the tips!

I'm just so happy. I really really thought he wasn't going to survive. We brought him in to give him a warm, comfortable place to pass away and now he's almost fully recovered. That brings me so much joy. 

Once his wounds are all closed on his leg and toe, we will release him. Here he is as of just a few minutes ago...

----------


## Xavier

It may take longer for the bone/tendon sticking out of his foot to heal, and honestly, are you sure about not keeping it? most green frogs aren't that bright green in coloration, and it can teach your kids about responsibility

----------


## Pleasantly

> It may take longer for the bone/tendon sticking out of his foot to heal, and honestly, are you sure about not keeping it? most green frogs aren't that bright green in coloration, and it can teach your kids about responsibility


Well, I am open to keeping him, but I really have no idea what size tank would be appropriate for him or how to meet his needs long term. Of course, I can learn this though. 

To be honest, I have never been a reptile/amphibian person, and the first time I've ever picked up a frog was several days ago when I had to tend to this guy (no joke). However, he has a piece of my heart now and I feel like he actually even trusts me.

Any pointers on what kind of set up a frog like this would need? 

And as of the last day or so, his skin has turned a much brighter green! I wondered if it was a sign of health.

----------


## Xavier

> Well, I am open to keeping him, but I really have no idea what size tank would be appropriate for him or how to meet his needs long term. Of course, I can learn this though. 
> 
> To be honest, I have never been a reptile/amphibian person, and the first time I've ever picked up a frog was several days ago when I had to tend to this guy (no joke). However, he has a piece of my heart now and I feel like he actually even trusts me.
> 
> Any pointers on what kind of set up a frog like this would need? 
> 
> And as of the last day or so, his skin has turned a much brighter green! I wondered if it was a sign of health.


For keeping it long term, the minimum terrarium size would have to be a twenty gallon tank, but bigger is better! If you have the space, a forty, or fifty gallon would be preferable. They are largely aquatic, and most of the enclosure should be land, basically, a floating lily pad/floating island/glass divider on 1/4 of the tank would be okay. And you can feed him crickets, night crawlers, (NOT RED WIGGLERS! Reds have secretions which make most frogs steer away from worms in general) wax-worms, (not to much of these they are fatty and so are pinky mice) thawed pinky mice, roaches, and guppies (NOT GOLDFISH/MINNOWS Most have parasites, that could harm him, and even with the guppies you would have to breed them/have a colony of them to be safe)

----------


## Lija

Tea tree oil can be very dangerous if used in not proper concentration, if you are to use it melafix should be used.

awesome news! If he is eating the things are going pretty well. Don't know much about care, I'll cover veterinary part. If you are to keep him, you will need to treat him for parasites that all WC frogs carry and adapted to live with. In captivity it's a different story and it will become a problem sooner or later

If he is eating it would be very good if you could find reptiboost ( reptiaid) by fluckers and dust crickets with it. It would help him heal better.

----------


## Xavier

And while he is healing, I would invest in a lid on the tank. He will heal enough to jump out of his tank, and dry out, and probably die, so put a lid with air holes in it so he doesn't get out

----------


## Pleasantly

> For keeping it long term, the minimum terrarium size would have to be a twenty gallon tank, but bigger is better! If you have the space, a forty, or fifty gallon would be preferable. They are largely aquatic, and most of the enclosure should be land, basically, a floating lily pad/floating island/glass divider on 1/4 of the tank would be okay. And you can feed him crickets, night crawlers, (NOT RED WIGGLERS! Reds have secretions which make most frogs steer away from worms in general) wax-worms, (not to much of these they are fatty and so are pinky mice) thawed pinky mice, roaches, and guppies (NOT GOLDFISH/MINNOWS Most have parasites, that could harm him, and even with the guppies you would have to breed them/have a colony of them to be safe)


Thank you! Would a live water lily growing in the tank be ok? I happen to grow water lilies in pots as a hobby, so that might be fun to grow one in a tank with him. 




> Tea tree oil can be very dangerous if used in not proper concentration, if you are to use it melafix should be used.
> 
> awesome news! If he is eating the things are going pretty well. Don't know much about care, I'll cover veterinary part. If you are to keep him, you will need to treat him for parasites that all WC frogs carry and adapted to live with. In captivity it's a different story and it will become a problem sooner or later
> 
> If he is eating it would be very good if you could find reptiboost ( reptiaid) by fluckers and dust crickets with it. It would help him heal better.


Thanks so much! I will pick some of that up. I'd imagine I can order it on Amazon if the pet store doesn't carry it. 




> And while he is healing, I would invest in a lid on the tank. He will heal enough to jump out of his tank, and dry out, and probably die, so put a lid with air holes in it so he doesn't get out


Getting on it now.

----------


## Xavier

I believe that a live growing lily pad would be good for him! And for stress reasons when you get the tank set-up, put duck-weed in the water as well. It will help him become camouflaged/stay green, and will let any foods you feed him have a foot hold instead of drowning

----------


## Lija

Treat for parasites and then live plants  :Smile:  otherwise he'll contaminate everything and live plants are not that easy to disinfect  :Smile:

----------


## Xavier

Also, I believe that they have similar care two leopard frogs, so here you go! Frog Forum - Leopard Frog Care - Rana pipiens (Schreber, 1782) and R. sphenocephala (1886)

----------


## Emily

I'm glad your frog is feeling better! A few good crickets or nightcrawlers a day should do him good. If you want to keep him I agree about the larger semi aquatic tank. He will Love swimming around once he is back to health. One thing my bullfrog (which is a similar setup to a green frog) loves to sit on is cork bark, it floats on water and he can sit on it. It is an inexpensive way to have a "perch" in the middle of the water rather than buying a overly priced plastic lily pad If you decide to opt out of the real one  :Smile:  It is a few dollars online but could be found even cheaper at a pet store. My local sells it for $6 a pound (That would be a lot of cork!) I paid about 50 cents for my piece.

This is a link to what I mean if you don't know what I am talking about**:

http://www.thatpetplace.com/core/med...cb78b94ba17c09

----------


## Pleasantly

> Treat for parasites and then live plants  otherwise he'll contaminate everything and live plants are not that easy to disinfect


Good to know! Thank you.




> Also, I believe that they have similar care two leopard frogs, so here you go! Frog Forum - Leopard Frog Care - Rana pipiens (Schreber, 1782) and R. sphenocephala (1886)


Awesome, thanks!




> I'm glad your frog is feeling better! A few good crickets or nightcrawlers a day should do him good. If you want to keep him I agree about the larger semi aquatic tank. He will Love swimming around once he is back to health. One thing my bullfrog (which is a similar setup to a green frog) loves to sit on is cork bark, it floats on water and he can sit on it. It is an inexpensive way to have a "perch" in the middle of the water rather than buying a overly priced plastic lily pad If you decide to opt out of the real one  It is a few dollars online but could be found even cheaper at a pet store. My local sells it for $6 a pound (That would be a lot of cork!) I paid about 50 cents for my piece.
> 
> This is a link to what I mean if you don't know what I am talking about**:
> 
> http://www.thatpetplace.com/core/med...cb78b94ba17c09


I'm glad he is too  :Smile:  
Thank you, I'm sure he would like that.

----------


## Pleasantly

Just changed out his water because it was getting nasty. He was jumping like crazy in the bucket I put him in. That's amazing because just a few days ago, he wouldn't jump at all. So I'd say it's a good thing I drilled holes in the lid to the tote he's in so I could snap it down  :Smile:

----------


## Xavier

Also, I found a set-up pic for you http://www.frogforum.net/frogs/21367...-crickets.html                                                                         (Scroll down a bit)

----------


## Pleasantly

> Also, I found a set-up pic for you http://www.frogforum.net/frogs/21367...-crickets.html                                                                         (Scroll down a bit)


Thanks! 

We were able to find a connection to a 30 gal tank. I'm getting excited to build his home and have found myself really interested in creating a paludarium. I've been looking for a good winter activity that will give me my gardening fix while snow is covering the ground. Growing aquatic plants indoors in a tank with the frog will probably do the trick!

As for the frog, I fed him 2 crickets today. He's moving all around his temporary tank and is sitting in the water to soak more and more. So far he just keeps getting better every day. 

I admit though, I'm a little freaked out by the parasites bit. I've been wearing gloves to handle him and keep the area clean where I tend to him, but the word "parasites" just keeps creeping through me. What kind of parasites do wild frogs generally have? Can they be transmitted to humans? I'm hoping to get treatment for them, tomorrow.

----------


## Pleasantly

I cannot find treatment for parasites or even any info on where to buy it. All I've found was 2 products that I can't find for sale online except for one and it was for cattle..I'm betting the dosage for a cow would be much different than for a frog. I called a vet and they want $75 just to see him and then the cost of the medication on top of that. It's going to cost quite a bit just to get him set up, let alone a vet bill for over $100. It's looking like we might have to release him. Does anyone have information on the products used to treat amphibian parasites and where I can buy them?

----------


## Xavier

I found someone who might be able to help mailto:dr.frye.vetatmilan@gmail.com He is an amphibian vet I believe

----------


## Pleasantly

> I found someone who might be able to help mailto:dr.frye.vetatmilan@gmail.com He is an amphibian vet I believe


I ordered Panacur through his office. Thank you do much for linking me to him.

----------


## Pleasantly

I had no idea, but my cousin happens to have a frog vivarium, which I got to see today. She had a 30 gal aquarium, cover, a cricket cage with water and food for them, and some moss for me. I'm currently bleaching the tank. The crickets are all set up in their box and eating and drinking.  She has fire belly toads and a Dumpy tree frog. The tree frog is so cute! 

Currently, I've been reading the vivarium forum here and watching youtube videos. It's sort of hard to find info on a set up that's more pond-like and less rainforest-like. I'm absoultely in love with paludariums and know I could make a hobby out of that, but I wonder how it will work out with a pond frog? 

I'm a little confused about false bottoms and whatnot. I'd like a pond area along the front, and I'd like to keep the substrate out of the water. I'm learning about that as I go. We shall see!

Thank you so much for all the help here. I'm still amazed everyday that our frog is still with us and improving! Yesterday he started calling, which was really awesome to hear. Between him and the crickets, it sounds like there's a pond in my kitchen  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Lija

Wooooowww, the guy is calling? Wow! He must be really doing great, thanks to you!

as palidariums, just ask in viv section  :Smile:  that is so interesting and rewarding to DYI naturalistic tank! Possibilities are endless.

----------


## Pleasantly

Wound update in pic...This was right after he dove down for a cricket. His wounds aren't as red as they were and seem to be closing. They look better to me, but I am not familiar with amphibian skin healing. It does look as though he may lose the end of the one toe. It looks discolored to me.

----------


## Lija

It looks almost healed, but yes the finger doesn't look good. The most important part he is obviuosly happy  :Smile:

----------


## Emily

Looks a Lot better, that's great!  :Frog Smile:  As long as you rinse the tank very well it should be fine but I would use vinegar instead of bleach to clean next time, Just to be on the safe side.

----------


## Pleasantly

Wound update: The cuts are healing well, but it does seem he will lose the one toe/finger; however, it looks as though it's healing well at the wound site, so if it falls off, hopefully it will be rather clean. 

Oh and he has a name! The boys had named him "Survivor", but I've been calling him "Pickle Banjo", so his official name is, Survivor Pickle Banjo  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Xavier

That's photo of the month worthy!

----------


## Heather

Sorry I missed this thread, but what a great story  :Smile: . 

Survivor Pickle Banjo is looking so much better  :Smile: . Great job!  :Smile: 

I do believe his toe will shrivel up and possible fall off. You're doing a great job of keeping it clean. Congrats!

You are correct... Your frog is an adorable male Northern green, aka Rana/Lithobates clamitans  :Smile: . 

I do have a recommendation for you if you build him a water area... and that is that you add a really good water filter, such as a turtle filter or canister filter. Water frogs tend to pass urine and feces in their pond. You will still need to do water changes, but a filter will do wonders. 

Another great idea is to have a side wall of the glass near the pond drilled... As in, have a small hole drilled into the glass and add a spigot. It is not necessary, but makes water changes so easy  :Smile: . 

Supplememts you'll need if you decide to keep him as an "indoor" frog:

1. Calcium with vitamin D3. In captivity, crickets and insects in the captive frogs' diet lack calcium and lack of sunlight limits the vitamin D3, which helps them to properly absorb the calcium. Without calcium/D3, all captive "indoor" frogs will develop metabolic bone disease. It's as easy as adding a light dusting of the powdered supplement to his crickets every other day. I like Repcal, but there are other brands as well. The supplement should be phosphorus-free.

2. Amphibian multivitamin. My favorite is Repashy calcium plus. It is given in the same way with a light dusting on his crickets one day a week. In some cases, two days a week is preferred. Without the MVI he will develop nutritional deficiencies. 

I tend to feed over a non-water area to limit the amount of supplements that may get into their water area. 

😊

----------


## Pleasantly

> Sorry I missed this thread, but what a great story . 
> 
> Survivor Pickle Banjo is looking so much better . Great job! 
> 
> I do believe his toe will shrivel up and possible fall off. You're doing a great job of keeping it clean. Congrats!
> 
> You are correct... Your frog is an adorable male Northern green, aka Rana/Lithobates clamitans . 
> 
> I do have a recommendation for you if you build him a water area... and that is that you add a really good water filter, such as a turtle filter or canister filter. Water frogs tend to pass urine and feces in their pond. You will still need to do water changes, but a filter will do wonders. 
> ...


Thank you. I still need to pick these up for him. Currently, I've been feeding the crickets food that is made for them with calcium and D3 added to it. I don't know how well that works though.

----------


## Heather

Prob helps a little, but he'll need a bit more  :Smile: .

----------


## Pleasantly

The Panacur came and I began treatment today while he's in the temp "tank". I removed the rocks and plant I had in there with him and sanitized the rocks. I removed the plant altogether because I assume it's totally contaminated with parasites. The issue is, that plant was his favorite. He absolutely loved sitting under it and even sometimes letting his head rest on the moss at the base of it. 

I cleaned out his temp tank and then put him and just the 2 large rocks back in, then fed him a Panacur dusted cricket. Currently, he is sitting in the water, attempting to jump out. He only ever does that when I put him in the bucket to clean his tank. He's ignoring the rocks like they don't even exist. I think he wants his plant. 

Any advice on what I should do? I absolutely do not want to contaminate his new vivarium with parasites, so treating him in the temp one is perfect. Do I keep his plant with him over the 4 week treatment and then just put him in his new vivarium without it? Or will that plant keep him infected the whole time I'm trying to treat him? 

He seems stressed, trying to jump out...as I typed that, he started calling in his tank again, haha. Maybe he's ok, after all.

Eta: I covered 3 sides with towels and he is now sitting on a rock. I hope he stays happy with this set up for 4 weeks :/

----------


## Xavier

Well, since your setting up his permanent tank/treating him I would let him keep it until he doesn't have any parasites, and once the treatment is over don't let him have it anymore

----------


## Pleasantly

> Well, since your setting up his permanent tank/treating him I would let him keep it until he doesn't have any parasites, and once the treatment is over don't let him have it anymore


He's sitting on the rocks now, so I'll try to see if he remains happy with this set up. I'll just have to keep sides covered again like I did when he was doing really bad. I think the plant made him feel secure, so hopefully the covered sides can help meet that need.

----------


## Heather

You could get a smooth/safe artificial plant.

----------


## Pleasantly

Pickle Banjo is continuing to do really well. Call me crazy, but I swear to you, he starts croaking when I play my ukulele.  He's done it several times now, and once, he even stopped when I stopped and started again when I did. 

His wounds seem to be improving, especially the toe. It almost looks as though the toe is healing like he might not lose it. 

Today


2 days ago

----------


## Xavier

He is a handsome little guy!

----------


## Heather

Wow! This is remarkable! He looks great  :Smile: .

----------


## Pleasantly

> Wow! This is remarkable! He looks great .


He looks even better today! I took more pics, but don't know how interested the people here are to see them. He is healing so fast now, you can see a difference in just 1-2 days. He's such a joy and watching him heal more everyday has been such a wonderful experience.

----------


## Heather

We love pictures  :Smile: .

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Stephanie

> We love pictures .


I'll second that. I think it's safe to say no one here will tell you not to post a pic  :Smile: 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Pleasantly

> We love pictures .





> I'll second that. I think it's safe to say no one here will tell you not to post a pic 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ok, here are more pics! He still calls every day around 11 am and again around 8pm. We still get such a kick out of it. He also calls sometimes in the middle of the day if I play the uke  :Smile: 

2 days ago


Today

----------


## Stephanie

Wow he has healed very nicely I agree with you. What a nice transformation! He's looking happy and healthy! Or should I say hoppy  :Smile: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Pleasantly

Pickle Banjo is still doing great! It looks like the skin is trying to grow over the broken bone in his toe. His knee is completely healed. Here he is today...

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Stephanie

What a wonderful recovery!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pleasantly

Pickle Banjo is still in quarantine being treated, and he's still doing great! I have a question though...he has developed little black marks on his face, right by his nostrils. I've never noticed them until now because they are suddenly much wider and darker and caught my attention. Looking back on pics, I can see they slowly began forming, it seems. Can anyone tell me what they are or what they might be causing them? Thank you!

----------


## Xavier

Probably nose rub. Time to Upgrade his tank size. Nose rub is when they rub their faces, trying to get out/get to something. Typically large or very active frogs get it. Typically Rana/Lithobates frogs, such as Pickle Banjo.  Put some Neosporin without painkillers, and it should go away, but make sure it does, or he could get infected with diseases. It should go away when he has a larger tank as well

----------


## Pleasantly

> Probably nose rub. Time to Upgrade his tank size. Nose rub is when they rub their faces, trying to get out/get to something. Typically large or very active frogs get it. Typically Rana/Lithobates frogs, such as Pickle Banjo  Put some Neosporin without painkillers, and it should go away, but make sure it does, or he could get infected with diseases. It should go away when he has a larger tank as well


Thank you for this information! Looking back on pics, it seems he started developing it when I took the plant out of his holding tank for quarantine. Poor guy. I hope to have him in his big tank within the next couple of days.

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------


## Pleasantly

So Pickle Banjo is now in his new viv. I've never built one before and I had to rush this one a lot more than I would've liked to since he was just in a little container on the kitchen counter for over a month. I chose not to do a foam stuff background because I think he needs as much room as possible and this is only a 33 gallon tank. I also chose not to do a false bottom because I don't plan on moving the viv at all. I'd love to create a 55 gallon paludarium for him sometime in the near future though.


Here is the breakdown of his current viv:


33 gallon aquarium (received an old one from a cousin. Gave it a little makeover with a sharpie  :Wink: )
Tetra repofilter (nothing fancy, just something cheap to clean his water for now).
Temp and Humidity gauges (I didn't put those there, they were already on the tank and stuck on there good).
River rock and sand substrate
Springtails 
Lighting is probably not really sufficient, but it's what I could do for now (fluorescent daylight bulb).
Driftwood
Large rocks
Plants:
     *Oriental sword
     *Bunch plant (no idea what the actual name is).
     *Salvinia
     *Frog moss
     *Sagittaria Subulata
     *Utricularia Graninifolia (I understand this to be difficult to grow. Just figured I'd give it a try).

As for his wounds, they are still healing well and I got his supplements. I think we are all set for the most part (for now). :Frog Smile:

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2, gut

----------


## Xavier

That is an awesome tank! I want to make one like that for my Green/Cope's gray tree frogs

----------



----------


## Stephanie

New enclosure looks nice. I'm so glad to see pickle banjo is thriving. [emoji196]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------



----------


## Xavier

If you don't mind me picking your brain, what do you feed pickle banjo?

----------


## Pleasantly

double post

----------


## Pleasantly

> New enclosure looks nice. I'm so glad to see pickle banjo is thriving. [emoji196]Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thank you. The water is much clearer now, so it's really fun to just sit and stare at  :Smile:  

He seems to be thriving for sure and now in his new enclosure, he's acting more like a wild frog. As an example, there was a time when he was sitting up high on his log and I accidentally startled him and he dove down off of it in a flash and burrowed himself in the sand. He stayed down there all hunched in the sand for about 5 mins, then swam up. Watching him swim is also really fun. I think he likes his new home.




> If you don't mind me picking your brain, what do you feed pickle banjo?


I just feed him crickets so far. I was thinking about getting him some frozen baby mice to feed on occasion. I'd assume when you give something like that, they won't need crickets for a couple days after? 

I received his supplements and gave him a cricket dusted with them (aka, dropped into a baby food jar with supplements in it to "dust" it).

----------


## Xavier

I think the best feeder is night crawlers, because they have more calcium naturally than crickets, think of it like eating low-fat chips or a salad, the salad is better for you. Here is a handy article that goes into focus into feeders. (it is designed for salamander and newt keepers though) http://www.caudata.org/cc/articles/foods.shtml

----------

Larry Wardog, Snappi13

----------


## Heather

Even better would be to alternate crickets and night crawlers. Balanced diet  :Smile: .

----------


## Emily

Wow he looks so good, came a long way from when you caught him! 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk

----------

Cliygh and Mia 2

----------

